# When I saw this ad I knew they were right about me!



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

driving this "Down the Street" might get you run over, then you would really need one!


----------



## Tomslick66 (Jul 7, 2016)

I see myself laughing hysterically as Dr. Hawking says (Dr. Hawking's voice) "Your brain is inferior to mine but I must eat it!"

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## demeris (Sep 8, 2017)

Tomslick66 said:


> https://richmond.craigslist.org/for/6089624213.html
> 
> 
> Would adding a remote controller and putting a zombie Stephen Hawking on it be wrong? In my mind he's chasing tot'ers down my street with a live speaker so I can do my terrible imitation of Dr. Hawking.
> ...


evil steven hawking robot voice reminds me of this..


----------

